# Carcassonne Airport



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

In a few weeks time, we will be collecting our Daughter from Carcassonne Airport, and she will be spending some time with us.
I assume there is a collection point, but wondered if anybody knows if it is M/H friendly.
Are there height barriers and do we need to pay?
Thanks in advance! :?:

edit

I have found this, but don't know if it is M/H friendly

http://www.france-airport-guide.com/carcassonne-parking.asp


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry I can't help other than to suggest google earth and street view Grath. 

I did the same in Faro airport and was surprised by the informality of it all compared to the UK. I was able to park right outside the arrivals door in the van and I should imagine that to be busier than Carcasonne.

Dick


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We flew into Carcassonne with Ryanair about 10 years ago. It was the tiniest airport I'd ever been to. At the time I think there were a couple of commercial flights a day to Paris and the one Ryanair route from Stansted - but no others. Most of the activity centred around a flying school that is based there, together with other private light aircraft using the strip.

So yes, everything was extremely informal and it was possible to pull up right outside the terminal door.

Obviously, things may well have changed since then but I'd be surprised if you couldn't get somewhere close with the MH.

As an aside, when we were due to fly back we turned up at the airport having driven there from the coast, to discover there was an air traffic control strike in France and all flights in the country grounded. Ryanair left us to our own devices, as might be expected. However, there was a tiny motel at the airport - suspect mainly used by folk attending the flying school - in which we were able to stay for three nights until we could get back to the UK. We kept the hire car and made the most of our extended holiday!

So in fact, we've got reasonably pleasant memories of the airport.

Mike


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Have just had a look on Google Streetview, and it seems a little bigger and busier than I recall, but still fairly accessible.

The car park appears OK - certainly no height barriers.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ai...=bVUSOaqalWVpLILHhPaExw&cbp=12,270.06,,0,6.13

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike.
I read in a link that it is used exclusively by Ryan Air,but if so your goggle link shows the car park pretty busy, too busy for one airline?
Maybe not?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, it looks like there a few more routes there now, but as you say, all Ryanair.

http://www.flycheapo.com/flights/carcassonne

Mike


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

If its anything like Poitiers airport (also Ryanair destination) everyone queues up landside of the ticket barrier, waits till they see the flight land, then all enter and pick up within the 15 min limit.

Please be aware Ryanair arrives anything up to 40 mins early and disembarkation is pretty speedy. 

Sorry I can't be more specific about Carcassonne. I was in the city a couple of weeks ago and it was pretty un-busy for its size. Thoroughly enjoyed a visit to the castle even thought its a bit tourist-trap-ish.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I have cleaned the van, roof included, and today a complete polish. This should make it easier to clean off the flies, along with road dirt.
Van loaded, ready to go, I just need to decide which guitar to take. Still can't make my mind up  
You lot, will have a nice little rest from my posts, as I won't be on line for quite a few weeks  That should make a few very happy :lol: 
Probably get a few likes :lol:


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Had to use it six weeks ago when motorhoming in that area. My wife's father died suddenly in Ireland and she flew from carcassonne while I drove back to Cherbourg on my own, luckily my camper is left hand drive or I would never have handled all those roundabouts. Carcassone airport is not very camper friendly as the parking bays are tiny and hard to manouver a 24ft camper in. Use the commercial area across the road to park in as I did for an hour with no problems.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*carcassonne*

As said by centrefire in the last post don't go in with the van it can be bad enough with a car, we do it on regular basis in the summer, and it can be a right pain in the arse,


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you to everybody for your help. Fore warned is fore armed  
I will probably try to get as near as I can and then send Mrs G to meet Daughter, after she disembarks from her broom stick :lol: 
Thanks again


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Grath

I go in and out of Carcassonne airport every week. 

As you drive into the entrance / car park area the road splits into three and one lane is now for short term car parking - but narrow even to get past parked cars so no good for you.

The second is for the navette or shuttle bus and the third is for taxis. If you really wanted to be out front and don't mind waiting for the bus to go then just pull in behind it (try not to get in front as they won't be pleased!) and you probably wouldn't be bothered by anyone.

Otherwise as someone else has said just park on the hardstanding areas or side road across the road - directly on the left after the turn off into the car park and next to a closed down Audi dealer.

If you feel comfortable leaving the van unattended then the cafe upstairs at the airport is a good spot to wait and watch people arrive. You shouldn't have to wait long - worst case scenario is probably about 20 minutes if they are last off the plane.

Hope you enjoy our area - I won't actually be coming in that day as I am going back tomorrow morning for two weeks at home - yippee!

Regards

Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Brian, I know the area quite well, as we regularly stay at Le Segala and Homps, both on the Canal du Midi
As an ex International Trucker, I am quite happy to try anything, if I have an inch either side, that is enough! If, I have to reverse out, that is also OK!
Thank you for the detailed advice 
And enjoy your time back here in the UK


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Grath

Don't know Le Segala - too far west for us but it looks like it is next to the funny shaped lake that the Ryanair pilots use as their guide to turn left to land at Carcassonne!

It looks very nice from the air - is it any good for a visit?

Regards

Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Grath
> 
> Don't know Le Segala - too far west for us but it looks like it is next to the funny shaped lake that the Ryanair pilots use as their guide to turn left to land at Carcassonne!
> 
> ...


Brian, it is about 8 km north of Castlenaundry (spelling) on the Midi.
Very quiet, no shops, just one small restaurant.
A nice place to chill or to use as a base for Midi Canal cycle rides.
Lovely 

Le Segala



Homps (lake)


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Graham

it's funny how your memory plays tricks on you - I looked when I came in this morning and you can easily park the van with the cars in the short term parking lane. There was room to park and to get past the parked cars - not as tight as I thought it was!

Regards

Brian


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Graham

Alternate views of Lac Jouarres and canal at Homps - yes that is ice!

From last February's great freeze - we had minus 10 or lower for about ten days running.

The large rock on the ice in the canal was dropped by me from the bridge and made no impression whatsoever!

Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Graham
> 
> it's funny how your memory plays tricks on you - I looked when I came in this morning and you can easily park the van with the cars in the short term parking lane. There was room to park and to get past the parked cars - not as tight as I thought it was!
> 
> ...


Hi Brian, I was going to give it a go, as I am quite used to tight places.
Like the view at Homps, many people thing France only has good weather, but my trucking days tell me differently. Also Spain :lol: 
Mind you, I am surprised it was that that thick, in such a southerly area.
You must try Le Segala, did you like the pic?
By the way, we have had the boy racers at Homps  Lake, not the marina part.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Graham

I do know Le Segala, having looked on Google maps - it is near the Seuil de Naurouze which is the watershed for the canal isn't it?

First house we ever looked at in France was on Route de Segala - owned by a British couple as it turned out - towards the canal basin from Le Segala and we did go there.

Then we heard that weather west of Carcassonne was more variable especially in winter so we headed east!

Have a good trip.

Regards

Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Graham
> 
> I do know Le Segala, having looked on Google maps - it is near the Seuil de Naurouze which is the watershed for the canal isn't it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, and yes Brian that is the spot, there is also another aire nearer to the Naurouze, although no view.
We will most probably overnight, spending a day at le Segala before collecting Daughter.
I think as it is harvest season (grape) Homps may have the dreaded flies 

There is a British family in one of the houses on the canal front in Le Segala.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Graham

Not much harvesting yet around here - probably because we had a very wet and cool start to the year - still plenty of flies though. We have friends who eat quite often at Le Rive Gauche in Homps and they have stopped going at the moment because of lots of flies.


Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Graham
> 
> Not much harvesting yet around here - probably because we had a very wet and cool start to the year - still plenty of flies though. We have friends who eat quite often at Le Rive Gauche in Homps and they have stopped going at the moment because of lots of flies.
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, we were at Homps last year, and a little earlier and not too many flies, but the previous year, we were inundated with them at this time of the year.
A local told me that the grape harvest brought them out in force, so it could even get worse  
There is also a lot of boat sewerage  
I think I may use my back up plan


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Boat sewage!

On 14th July, Bastille Day, they have the "greasy pole" competition in Homps where the local kids have to try to climb up and along a slippery telegraph pole cantilevered out over the canal to retrieve flags at the far end of the pole and, of course, they end up in the water on every occasion until the slipperiness starts to wear off. It is great entertainment but I often wonder just what they are falling into..........

Brian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Boat sewage!
> 
> On 14th July, Bastille Day, they have the "greasy pole" competition in Homps where the local kids have to try to climb up and along a slippery telegraph pole cantilevered out over the canal to retrieve flags at the far end of the pole and, of course, they end up in the water on every occasion until the slipperiness starts to wear off. It is great entertainment but I often wonder just what they are falling into..........
> 
> Brian


I always thought that the French had pump out stations for the boat toilets, but when we were at Homps we were informed they are few and far between, and most toilets discharge directly into the canal, just as ours did years ago. probably some still do!
You will notice that many boaters wear gloves when handling the mooring lines. This is not just to stop hard skin :lol:


----------

